# Image analysis and processing in materiel studies - تطبيق تقنيات معالجة الصور الرقمية لدراسة المواد



## Hania_H (23 ديسمبر 2012)

تحليل الصورة لاستخراج المعلومات من الرسوم البيانية و الصور الرقمية بطريقة كمية وآلية هو مجال متعدد التخصصات التقنية، مع مجموعة متنوعة من التطبيقات، من الروبوتات، وعلم الفلك، والجغرافيا، وعلوم الأرض والحياة وبالطبع علوم المواد.

ميزة تحليل الصور هو جعل الرابط بين المجهرية والعيانية خصائص بفضل التقدم في تكنولوجيا الكمبيوتر ، و هذا يتطلب خطوتين أساسيتين: أولا استخراج الكائنات من الدراسة وثانيا اختيار المعلمات القياس. من أجل ذلك ، برنامج محلل للصور ضروري لتحويل الصورة في شكل رقمي المفعّل لجميع الحسابات.

معالجة الصور تعمل على الصور أكثر فائدة من خلال توفير الوصول إلى أوصاف شكلية جديدة لغرض واحد: لتحويل الصورة الأصلية في مزيد من الصور أكثر فائدة. أما برمجـيــة تحليل الصور فهي تعتمد على خطط عد للبكسل (عناصر الصورة) التي تنتمي إلى كل مرحلة في المعالجة.

*جدول للقيم أو المعلمات المستخرجة من القياسات الكلية
Tableau : Paramètres de mesures globales 
Global rapameter measurments

*​ 
*الـــــــمعـلـــــــــــمــة
Paramètre
*​ الـــــــدلالـــــــــــــة

*Fonction*​ المساحة
Surface 
العدد الكلّي للبكسل المكتشفة
Nombre total de pixels détectés.
الإعتراض الأفقي
Intercept horizontal
عدد تقاطعات الخطوط الأفقية المكوّنة لمرصوفة الحساب مع حدود الجسم المدروس 
 Nombre de lignes horizontales interceptant le bord d’un objet. 
الإعتراض العمودي
Intercept vertical
عدد تقاطعات الخطوط العمودية لمرصوفة الحساب مع حدود الجسم المدروس
 Nombre de lignes verticales interceptant des pixels d’un objet.
المحيط
Périmètre 
الطول الكلي لمحيط الجسم المكتشف مقدّر بالبكسل
 Longueur totale de la frontière de l’objet détecté.
 العــــدد
Nombre
عدد الأجسام في كل مجال حسابي تمّ تحديدها من قبل برمجية الحساب الرقمي 
 Nombre d’objet par champ reconnu par le software.
 

*جدول للقيم أو المعلمات المستخرجة من القياسات الفردية
Tableau : Paramètres de mesures **individuelles**
Individual rapameter measurments*
​ 
*الـــــــمعـلـــــــــــمــة
Paramètre
*​ الـــــــدلالـــــــــــــة

*Fonction*​مساحة الجسم
Surface


 Nombre totale de pixels dans l’objet détecté.
 الإرتــفــاع
Hauteur


 Différence entre la plus grande et la plus petite coordonnée _y_.
Un pixel élémentaire anune hauteur égale à 1.
العــرض
Largeur


 Différence entre la plus grande et la plus petite coordonnée x. 
Un pixel élémentaire a une largeur égale à 1.
 log10 (الطول/العرض)

 Logarithme décimal de la
hauteur rapportée à la largeur de l’objet détecté.
 Intercept_0, 45, 90, 135

 Nombres d’intercepts au bord des chacun des quatre angles (0° : horizontal,
45° : diagonale /, 90° : vertical, 135° : diagonale \).

محيط الجسم
Périmètre


 Comptage du nombre des occurrences d’un pixel 4–connexe dans une région, par rapport à un pixel n’appartenant pas à la région. Un pixel élémentaire a un périmètre égal à 1.
 Périmètre de Crofton
 Comptage normalisé du nombre des occurrences des lignes à 0°, 45°, 90° et 135° dans une région. 
التطاول
Élongation
 Paramètre de forme égale à la différence entre les longueurs des axes majeur et mineur d’une ellipse parfaite divisée par la somme des deux longueurs. Cette mesure est nulle pour un cercle et proche de 1 pour une ellipse longue et aplatie.
الدائرية
Circularité 
 Paramètre de forme égale
à (4p´Surface) / (Périmètre_CROFTON²). Les
grains composé de 1 et 2 pixels ont une circularité égale à 1.


----------

